
Bitcoin futures approval sparks fears: 'The financial crisis all over again' - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/31/bitcoin-cme-futures-approval-sparks-fears-of-financial-crisis-repeaet.html
======
robbrit
Sometimes I miss Slashdot's tags. whatcouldpossiblygowrong

